# Portland at Indiana Game Thread



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Pacers are injured, again, but are still playing competitive basketball.
This one could really go either way.

Let's get this one.

Prunetang


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I believe JO, Tinsley and Chroshere are out for Indy. If so and in the wake of the disappointing loss to Denver, I think the Blazers steal one in Indy. I know Indy has dominated the Blazers of late, but the Denver loss has to be eating at them . . . I wonder how intense the practices have been the last few days.

A smell a Blazer win!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeeesh 3 pts almost 6 minutes in.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Not an auspicious beginning. Down 19-5 midway through first?

Something's gotta change - and soon!

Gramps...


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

When did they create a 5-second violation? I thought that was only in the NCAA.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I didn't realize this started at 4pm. I went to check when it started and seen it had already! Down big.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Does not look good, 23-9 right now to the pacers


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> When did they create a 5-second violation? I thought that was only in the NCAA.


They did because of Barkley, but you never see it called.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ouch! I better not take up gambling . . .


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Keys thus far:

Rebounding: Indiana leads 12-5
Assists: Indiana leads 6-2
Shooting Pct: Indiana leads .588 - .230

Ouch.

Gramps...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I love how Randolph travels every time he touches the ball...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on, this is ridiculous! Move the ball around. All those TOs and no points!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I love how Randolph travels every time he touches the ball...



Yea, but he doesn't get called for it very often. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Rebound the damn ball!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

why dont they give the ball to someone else besides zach...im tired of that ****...but at least hes scoring or we would have nothing


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

At the end of the first quarter the score is:
Portland:12
Indiana: 28

The scorers for portland are:
Randolph - 9
Dixon - 1
Ratliff - 2


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Yea, but he doesn't get called for it very often. :biggrin:


It would bother me more if you guys were winning, I just don't think I've ever seen a player do it so much. Oh well.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

All I have to say is...........um....wait...there really in nothing I can say.
Ouch.....maybe we see some Ha time today?


Prunetang


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Hmm end of first:

Can't rebound.
Can't shoot.

Who are these guys? I was looking for the team that has been playing very well.

Not a good sign when Bassy is tied as being the teams leading rebounder.

Gramps...


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I sure hope we'll se some Ha time that would make my day


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

white360 said:


> I sure hope we'll se some Ha time that would make my day


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HA Seung Jin!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

12 points a season low for first quarter


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

this game is not going to be pretty


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks like Telfair is going to get some serious minutes this game . . . that could be a good thing . . . silver lining?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I like seeing the bench doing so well lately because that is our future, Telfair, Jarret, Outlaw.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> I like seeing the bench doing so well lately because that is our future, Telfair, Jarret, Outlaw.



Are they looking good this game? (Listening on radio)


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

So far both jack and Outlaw hasn't scored


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

What is going on with the rebounding?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, all their rebounds are going long!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> Man, all their rebounds are going long!



Well that's better than giving up the rebounds down low I guess.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HA Seung Jin!


Hey, stick to Bush, get off of HA!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OK Zach, all this all star talk . . . we need you to get us back into the game.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Can we just forfeit this game? 
This is bad.
Real bad.

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Are they looking good this game? (Listening on radio)


They were making a mini run, doing a lot better than the starters. The coach for the Pacers took a good time out, broke our momentum.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

not to be mean, bur Zach does not deserve a all-star spot


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Baby step (no pun intended), cut the lead to 10 by halftime.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man, we are getting outhustled by a piss poor team without htier franchise star and starting point guard. Ruben needs to go, no more 1 on 3's please. I am liking what Zach and Bassy are giving us and for Pete's sake make ft's and DEFENSIVE REBOUND!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

No, he definately doesn't deserve an allstar spot. That is obvious. I beleive that he should have been in it 2 years ago during his breakout year. But that is a different story.
Prunetang


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mgb said:


> Hey, stick to Bush, get off of HA!


you misunderstand that's my HA cheer! I love the guy! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

this team is pretty good. I liked the Peja trade for the Pacers..they blew out the Bucket Boy-coached lakers last week! :banana: 

I hope Martell plays. Get into a shooting contest with Peja.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OK Foster with 3 fouls, time to make a run. :biggrin:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

i love ha too

two years ago zach averaged 20 points 10 rebounds
this year 18 points and 8.7 rebounds


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This is the most pathetic effort I have seen the Blazers put out in a month.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

True, we might not only see Ha but Webster too. I hope the ghost of Reggie Miller invades Webster's body.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

it's not over yet, let's just hope they can do better


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Xericx said:


> this team is pretty good. I liked the Peja trade for the Pacers..they blew out the Bucket Boy-coached lakers last week! :banana:
> 
> I hope Martell plays. Get into a shooting contest with Peja.


I declare Philip will now be known as "bucket boy" in these here parts. :banana:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Jet lag?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> you misunderstand that's my HA cheer! I love the guy! :banana: :banana:


Ok, my bad. It's the same cheer I use for Bush, confused me for a min.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate it when I see players like Khryapa do one of those one of those things that "bad" players do: Take a bad 3 and then compound it by fouling at the other end. That is just bad decision making.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Well Zach is trying to keep them in the game.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

What a pair of offensive juggernauts we've got here tonight. 

I only hope the Blazers do better the second half.

Gramps...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mgb said:


> Ok, my bad. It's the same cheer I use for Bush, confused me for a min.


My Bush cheer is...DOH!DOH!DOH!DOH!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zach is a beast on the glass tonight


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

he must have some goods day too


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Down by 10 at halftime. This game is still within reach . . .


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

cimalee said:


> Zach is a beast on the glass tonight


in 45 games he has had 10 rebounds and more 16 times, not that impressive


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Jet lag?


I was worried they'd come out slow after having to intense back to back games and then have three days off.

Wow, down by ten,,,,,@ the half! What? Oh, Zach was pushed, yes!! We might get more points.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Fighting back, this game is still very winnable! Hit these FTs Z-Bo!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> My Bush cheer is...DOH!DOH!DOH!DOH!


I"d never do that, I have to much respect for Homer Simpson.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Looking at the boxscore, it looks like Zach is doing it all by himself.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow....only down 8...would this be the ugliest win ever?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well the dark ones must be smiling upon the Blazers tonight. Only down by 8 after all that. :clown:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

half time
portland 32
indiana 41

scorers
Randolph 21
Dixon 3
Ratliff 4
Patterson 1
Telfari 4


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Is Webster on the active list?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Zach has 9 offensive boards. That's ridiculous.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

white360 said:


> half time
> portland 32
> indiana 41
> 
> ...



11-14 FTs helps the scoring average


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Crikey...Z-Bo almost has 20-10 at the Half!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nopers no Webster or Monia on active list.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Looking at the boxscore, it looks like Zach is doing it all by himself.


The part I seen he was forcing it a bit, but the other players weren't spacing them selfs as the announcer said.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> The part I seen he was forcing it a bit, but the other players weren't spacing them selfs as the announcer said.


Well he sure as hell is reminding me of 2 years ago. If he played like this more often he'd definitely be back to 20/10 form, and quickly we would become a better team that people think.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

What the hell's happened to Przybilla? I'm beginning to think that Bill Simmons was right about him. When you're getting your *** kicked by Scott "DNP-CD" Pollard, it's not a good sign.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Either they are 1) Showcasing Theo. or 2) Hiding Joel. or 3) Only Nate knows :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

2 assists tonite so far.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Either they are 1) Showcasing Theo. or 2) Hiding Joel. or 3) Only Nate knows :biggrin:


Probally only nate knows


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Announcers are guessing that Joel's back is tightening up.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Im fairly certain this game is over now.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Would have been a good night to give Webster some action.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Down by 19 already, what happened? Allright, lets try this again. Cut it down to 10 by the fourth quarter and you've got a chance.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

This does not look good, scored 4 total in 4 minutes


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Kryapah... he may be the worst player that I've seen in awhile!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

we should put in the human white flag, Ha Seung Jin!


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> we should put in the human white flag, Ha Seung Jin!


Get in Ha, let's see if he can foul the heck out of someone


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This is just one of those games that nothing drops.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

white360 said:


> Get in Ha, let's see if he can foul the heck out of someone


I wish he was a lot more aggressive, even if it gets him labled a thug.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> This is just one of those games that nothing drops.


Nah it just proves that the blazer is not a good team, they struggle hard this season


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ZBoFanatic said:


> Kryapah... he may be the worst player that I've seen in awhile!


Then you must have only watch this game.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I wish he was a lot more aggressive, even if it gets him labled a thug.


I agree give them a hard time under the basket. that is the only way a player like Ha is going to get minutes


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

mgb said:


> Then you must have only watch this game.


This is the only one I've been able to see recently


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

I do know a couple of those Indiana Pacemates though!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looked like a good block to me.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

end of third
Indiana 66
Portland 48

scorers
Randolph 25
Dixon 6
Blake 2
Outlaw 5
Patterson 2
Ratliff 4
Telfair 4


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ZBoFanatic said:


> This is the only one I've been able to see recently


Viktor is pretty good. He like Ruben he's a hustle player that does all the little things that other players don't want to do. I think because we are playing so bad he's trying to do more than he should in this game.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Any positives out of this game?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Any positives out of this game?


Ha might play? :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

white360 said:


> Ha might play? :biggrin:



Smith has more minute(s) than Ha. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Outlaw is 3-6 with 4 rebounds and 2 blocks. That's not bad . . .


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Any positives out of this game?


Better draft pick?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I wonder why you have Webster inactive while Smith is on the active list. Smith isn't going to give you a win or loss and never know when you have games like this to give Webster PT.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Better draft pick?


This is not going to help tha blazers though, need a trade, bad


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Smith is in . . . only a matter of time before we see Ha.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

How has Freddie looked?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, HA is [email protected]!


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

HA is in


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Telfair for Threeeeeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> Alright, HA is [email protected]!



Did he bring his broomstick with him?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Rebound for HA
Me like


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Hmmmm...something positive about tonight?
...

....
......


........



I guess we have seen the worst a team can play? So we know it can't get any worse than this....


That is all I can think of.


Prunetang


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Also an assists


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

In one minute, Ha has a rebound and an ast. Just imagine if he played 48 mins a game . . . Ok don't iimagine that . . .


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

A post from Solidguy3 10 minutes after the game ends, crying about not drafting Chris Paul, Hap winning the lotto tonite











A post from Solidguy3 10 minutes after the game ends, crying about not drafting Chris Paul, Hap winning the lotto tonite










Yes, a post from Solidguy3 10 minutes after the game ends, crying about not drafting Chris Paul, Hap winning the lotto tonite. Now shut up while Carnac does his magic.










what are three things that will all happen tonite without fail?










May a diseased yak squat in your hut tub.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ha rebound and DUUUUUUNK


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Telfair for Threeeeeeeee! :biggrin:


Assist from Ha!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ha isn't doing to bad. He makes a heck of a screen!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I want see Ha take a three . . . has he ever?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ha hits first free throw
Ha hits second free throw

4 points 
2 rebounds 
1 assists


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

HA made both of his FTs!

He made a nice move under the basket, even if he obviously walked. Made a nice move and was foul. How old is he again?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> HA made both of his FTs!
> 
> He made a nice move under the basket, even if he obviously walked. Made a nice move and was foul. How old his he again?



19?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Another HA rebound


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Missed 2 in a row not good
but what the heck, he's Ha


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> HA made both of his FTs!
> 
> He made a nice move under the basket, even if he obviously walked. Made a nice move and was foul. How old is he again?


he's 20 turning 21 august 4th
He can drink


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think the reason Ha didn't go for his on second O rebound is because he thought he made it.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

After seeing how the Blazers were playing lately, I half-expected a let-down game from Indy and a solid effort from Portland. I even told my friend, "this is one of those games where I feel like we SHOULD win it." I was confident.

This is why I'm not a sportscaster.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is a positive . . . I don't think the next Blazer opponenet will get pumped up for the game.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Final 
Portland 69
Indiana 101

Ha
4 points (1-4 fg / 2-2 ft)
3 rebounds (2 off / 1 def)
1 assist (first this season)
1 personal foul

Good to see Ha get some minutes


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

white360 said:


> Missed 2 in a row not good
> but what the heck, he's Ha


Yea, but he got his own rebound off the first shot and the second one looked like it was going in. He had nice touch on it which surprises me. I think we got a steal in Ha, just give him a few years.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

ratliff played 25 minutes ( 4 points and 6 rebounds)
ha had 7 minutes half the rebounds and same amount of points
Ha needs to play more instead of Theo
Blazers need some drastic changes to win games, a trade has to be made


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

A bit of commercial
join my HA fan club :biggrin: 
pm me


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

white360 said:


> ratliff played 25 minutes ( 4 points and 6 rebounds)
> ha had 7 minutes half the rebounds and same amount of points
> Ha needs to play more instead of Theo
> Blazers need some drastic changes to win games, a trade has to be made


Ya, but Ha played in garbage time. I wouldn't mind seeing a trade and Ha get more time, but while I'm encouraged with Ha's play I wouldn't take to much from it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Any positives out of this game?


It's over earlier than a home game?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Blazers obviously played their worst game of the season. Either the Blazers quit or were too tired. That was pathetic performance by the worst team in the West.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> The Blazers obviously played their worst game of the season. Either the Blazers quit or were too tired. That was pathetic performance by the worst team in the West.


It was no where near their worst game. It was bad, but not the worst.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Fork said:


> It was no where near their worst game. It was bad, but not the worst.


Well it was bad in the sense that we quit. I could expect that if are nearing the end of a long road trip but this is the first game. Did the Blazers plane not get to Indiana until late this morning?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I didn't watch the game, but it sounded like the worst game of the season. One stat I think sums up the game: 8 assists=FRANCHISE LOW. Not season low, but franchise low. never would of expected that from a Nate McMillan team.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

G.G....

Zach looked great, too bad he was the only one...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

What a stinker of a game...

A little bit of Webster would have been fun to watch when Ha, Outlaw and Jack were in at the end. Oh well.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah makes the trade with new york look better, HA is good he can score


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Blazers have seen enough in Ha that they've already decided to trade Theo but don't want to play Ha because then everyone would know we have to get rid of Theo.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Fork said:


> It was no where near their worst game. It was bad, but not the worst.


It was indeed the worst that I have seen in years.

No team offense. No movement without the ball. No blocking out.

No defense of any kind, not even a wave of the hand when the Pacers blew by them.

Several (dozen?) times Blazers actually stepped aside to clear a path to the basket.

It was so bad I made up a solitaire drinking game where I would take a gulp of Mirror Pond for each uncontested layup we allowed.

Had to call my wife to drive me home.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> It was indeed the worst that I have seen in years.
> 
> No team offense. No movement without the ball. No blocking out.
> 
> ...


I'm surprise you were ablt to call her from the floor! :clap:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> It was indeed the worst that I have seen in years.
> 
> No team offense. No movement without the ball. No blocking out.
> 
> ...


You must not have watched the Denver game. That was far, far worse.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Fork said:


> You must not have watched the Denver game. That was far, far worse.


Fortunately, I am told, I missed that one.

Score was about the same though, wasn't it?

To their credit, Denver is a much better team, with a better coach, a high-altitude arena, and wasn't that a road game the night after a home game here?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Fortunately, I am told, I missed that one.
> 
> Score was about the same though, wasn't it?
> 
> To their credit, Denver is a much better team, with a better coach, a high-altitude arena, and wasn't that a road game the night after a home game here?


I would assume the denver game in question was the 2nd game of the season after the minnesota game (which they barely lost) on the road.

you probably would've died of alcohol poisoning that game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Fortunately, I am told, I missed that one.
> 
> Score was about the same though, wasn't it?
> 
> To their credit, Denver is a much better team, with a better coach, a high-altitude arena, and wasn't that a road game the night after a home game here?


Score was about the same, yeah. 68-107? Somewhere in that vicinity. I think we had the night before off, but I may be wrong. 

Similar game, but tonight, Indiana really piled it on in garbage time. They buried a bunch of late threes, Ha coughed up an easy rebound to Granger for a dunk, etc... 

At least we took care of the ball a little bit tonight. Only 13 turnovers. The rebounding was ridiculous though. I don't know...maybe it's a toss up.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ugly game.

You don't win games in the NBA when you get out rebounded 38 to 61 and only have 8 assists as a team....

(note: Scott Skiles once got 30 assists in a game.)

and whats up with Scot Pollard coming in and in only 21 minutes pulling down 16 boards?....


On the bright side, Charlotte won again tonight and Atlanta is on a little winning streak. Our draft status is looking better and better....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This was just one of those games where nobody on the floor gave any effort. It was ridiculous. Every defensive roatation was late. Nobody hit the defensive boards. The Blazers were slower to the ball at every turn. The only guy who had a halfway decent game was Outlaw. Zbo's points were ok, but he did it on like 20% shooting, so it was an empty stat line.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> I love how Randolph travels every time he touches the ball...


You must have missed the play where Steven Jackson caught the ball in front of the three point line, looked down at his feet, literally took 4 steps back to get behind the line, then canned the three. In front of the ref, of course. I saw a lot of typical NBA travels in that game, but didn't notice a Zach walkathon. I'll take your word for it.

Clearly, Zach does not deserve an All-Star spot, considering his competition for it. He leads the league in offensive put-backs though. That's pretty good.

I think it was Rice who pointed out that Zach was our only player who's hustle and determination matched the Pacers. He had a tough shooting night, but it wasn't for lack of trying.

Is it just me or has Ruben been terrible for at least the last 6 games? Talk about overrated. He makes more poor plays than good ones, on both sides of the ball.



meru said:


> What the hell's happened to Przybilla?


I'm sure this is old news by now, but apparantly his knee has really been bothering him.



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> How has Freddie looked?


I was impressed. I kept thinking while watching him play that if he played for the Blazers, he'd be our best SG right now. He moves, hustles, passes, shoots the 3 and dunks. I thought he made a number of plays that "made his team mates better." I wasn't paying particular attention to his defense.

I didn't think Ha looked that good last night. I got the feeling he wasn't mentally ready to play in an NBA game (why would he be; how long has it been?). I've seen him play better and more focused. I think like most guys he'd do better if he played some kind of predictable minutes. I am definitely in the Ha fan club. This guy could turn into a force in a couple of years.

Sebastian has been looking pretty good IMO. His shot especially looks a lot better than last year. I have no doubt he'll be our starting PG next year (if healthy). I fear for his longevity, however, the way he get banged around every time he goes to the hoop.

That game felt bad right from the opening tip. Then it got worse than imaginable. Watching this game reinforced my belief that, far from being as good a team as the Blazers sometimes appear to be, that they are worse than they look on most nights, but that Nate usually has them playing over their heads. I'm at least thankful for that.

It's not the first time the announcers have talked at the beginning of a game about what a great and intense practice the Blazers had, then they had nothing to give for the game. Coincidence?

Bring on the Celtics!! :sfight:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought Zach was forcing it a lot, but considering how the rest of the team was doing that's not to surprising.

I thought Ha played fairly well in the game. I liked seeing him with his back to the board and making a move.


----------

